# Off-grid storing of aerosol cans in freezing weather



## Falfrenzy (Aug 20, 2018)

Question for those who are offgrid.

Are you storing aersol cans sucessfully in below freezing temps?
I know spray paint gets affected when freezing, but things like wasp spray don't have any cautions on the label about storing above freezing conditions.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

We're on the grid, but my shed is unheated. I store all kinds of aerosols out there - WD40, spray paint, carb cleaner, brake cleaner, silicon spray, etc. I have never noticed a problem. 

And, it can get to -40ºF where we live. Sometimes, the 50:50 antifreeze and my hidden bottle of Jack get slushy at that low of a temp.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I am also on grid but unheated garage

it causes cans to not work sooner but not normally a big issue unless it is over several years. 

off grid doesn't mean unheated it just means not electric heat store your cans in the heated space if you can.

you can do underground storage , if you have a basement or root cellar or you can make a underground insulated place to store things you don't want to freeze


----------



## Falfrenzy (Aug 20, 2018)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I am also on grid but unheated garage
> 
> it causes cans to not work sooner but not normally a big issue unless it is over several years.
> 
> ...


I forgot to put it in the original post, but ideas for keeping silicone and caulking tubes from freezing is appreciated. I am planning a root cellar from a never used septic tank.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

will you be heating your living space ?

or 

is this an off grid dwelling you visit occasionally and heat only when you are there?


----------



## Falfrenzy (Aug 20, 2018)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> will you be heating your living space ?
> 
> or
> 
> is this an off grid dwelling you visit occasionally and heat only when you are there?


Plan on heating with wood, but anticipate having the potential for there to be no heat during trips to town, working in the woods, etc. Power is going to be solar and genset as needed. Trying to stay free from utilities.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

unless your leaving for a long time or very poorly insulated just storing these items in the cabin will likely not result in freezing.

it looks like you are in Missouri , how cold does it really get there 

I really think you are over thinking this , it won't really be an issue if you are heating the structure to say 65 in the morning and are gone for say 8-10 hours of daylight the content of the structure will likely not freeze if it is insulated very much at all if you leave a fire in the stove when you leave and it is well insulated it will still be well above freezing on your return.

here is a better way to think about cold , if you can't safely drive your truck across the lake on the ice with no fear of falling through it hasn't gotten cold yet.

spray cans are not bad if you let them thaw and shake them well again , I leave spray paint in my truck all winter with no problem but it is almost always used up in a year or so also.


----------



## Falfrenzy (Aug 20, 2018)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> unless your leaving for a long time or very poorly insulated just storing these items in the cabin will likely not result in freezing.
> 
> it looks like you are in Missouri , how cold does it really get there
> 
> ...


"Overthinking things" is my middle name.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my shed is unheated. I brought everything in first part of oct. paint, spray cans, caulking, etc. etc. in winter I store it on a couple shelves in the little room under the stairs. I left out the turpentine, cans of oil ,window wash fluid and a few more things that I leave out every winter.

I was thinking though last night I still have the small propane cans out in the shed in the country because I leave one of my camp stoves out there.. not sure if I should bring them in next week. they should be okay though because the large propane tank is on the camper all winter. ~Georgia


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

lp should be fine


----------

